# Running brake levers inboard of Alfine shifter?



## countryMike (Sep 6, 2005)

Got my 2 bikes currently set up with XTR/SLX brake levers mounted inboard of SRAM X9 shifters. Love this set-up for 1 finger braking. 

Thinking of converting the hardtail to Alfine. Looks from pictures like the OGD on Alfine shifter, or the Nexus twister for that matter, will get in the way of inboard brake lever mounting? Has anyone tried this? Alternatively, has anyone tried modifying the shifter by removing or chopping off the OGD?

Thanks


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

It won't clear them, which sucks! I tried for quite a while. I'm running xtr 975s. It is a bit of a stretch for my thumb on the shifter but the trigger for the finger is OK. Overall I don't mind the trigger shifter but it is in an awkward position. You'll adapt....

Drew


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

A piece of sheet carbon fiber and some J.B. Weld, and voila:


----------



## countryMike (Sep 6, 2005)

*Nice work*

Thanks presslab, nice work, that's exactly what I was hoping to see.

So I take it the section the OGD usually attaches to is flat, so that the carbon sheet is a neat fit once cut to the right shape?


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Damn, that is nice! I might be doing some mods myself. What did you need the JB Weld for?

Drew


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

It's not really flat. That's why the J.B. Weld is there, you can see it around the perimeter right beneath the carbon. It covers up the slight gap.

I have some carbon sheet left, if you pm me your address I'll stick a piece in an envelope and mail it to ya.


----------

